# Double Good News



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 21, 2012)

First: my babies started hatching today, FINALLY!!

Second: my adult female who has never laid or been productive is about to lay her 1st eggs ever!

Needless to say today should be a great day!


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats...


----------



## Jacob (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome, Congrats.


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 21, 2012)

IM SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 21, 2012)

*Congrats!*


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone! And the female just laid 28 her 1st time so I'm proud of her! Haha


----------



## wellington (Feb 21, 2012)

CONGRATS


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 21, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> Thanks everyone! And the female just laid 28 her 1st time so I'm proud of her! Haha



Very Nice!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 21, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> Thanks everyone! And the female just laid 28 her 1st time so I'm proud of her! Haha



Wow lots o babies, congrats


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 21, 2012)

Great news!!


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 22, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> First: my babies started hatching today, FINALLY!!
> 
> Second: my adult female who has never laid or been productive is about to lay her 1st eggs ever!
> 
> Needless to say today should be a great day!



CONGRATS Austin! Can't wait to see pics of the new babies!!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 22, 2012)

TaraDodrill said:


> Arizona Sulcata said:
> 
> 
> > First: my babies started hatching today, FINALLY!!
> ...



IKR!? I'm so excited


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 26, 2012)

So I know I promised pics but its not letting me upload them on here... I've sent pics to a few peoples email so just shoot me a PM with your email if you want pics, thanks! Oh and just a quick update 17 of 21 eggs have hatched so far and they are all doing AMAZING!!! This is one of my best batches yet!


----------



## Katherine (Feb 27, 2012)

Yay baby tortoises! Congrats! We must have a female on the same schedule because my first egg of the batch pipped today.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 27, 2012)

katherine said:


> Yay baby tortoises! Congrats! We must have a female on the same schedule because my first egg of the batch pipped today.



Sounds like it!  I woke up this morning to 20 out of 21 hatched! I was SO happy! Haha


----------



## kibow (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats Austin just one more to go. Cant wait till I can adopt one


----------

